# Trapped Nerves



## DdeelishUK (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi everyone

I;ve recently managed to acquire myself a trapped nerve in my right shoulder - which iscausing me great pain and sleepless nites - hence why I am typing one handed on here at 2.50am ... sigh

The painkillers the doc described are rubbish so does anyone have any advice on how to keep the pain down enough to at least sleep?

From a very pained and tired grump xxx


----------



## Miss Vickie (Mar 4, 2008)

Dee, can you guys get massage or other physical therapy there? I bet they could use ultrasound or heat or deep massage to release that nerve. Sometimes with this kind of thing you use ice, sometimes heat. It depends on what's going on. If there is inflammation, then usually ice is used and heat can make it worse. Often Motrin, Aleve or other anti-inflammatories are used as well. I've had the best results, though, using a combination of chiropractic and massage for my hips; I don't see why it wouldn't work for a shoulder. I'm not sure how available such treatments are in the UK. Could you maybe ask your doc?

Take care, I know how much that can hurt.


----------



## DdeelishUK (Mar 4, 2008)

Thank you for taking the time to reply vickie 

I must admit I have been in agony with it - my doc rckons its one of the most painful places to have one ...sigh

And of course it has curtailed all my independeence as I cannot drive - cannot lift things - do housework etc without wrenching the damm thing 

Doc has triped my painkiller dose and I am hoping tonite will be my first sleep nite for a few days - someone also suggested Movelat which i think is the same as the products you mentioned I think - so i ahve just dosed mysef in painkillers - rubbed my shoulder with Movelat - now I am of to bed in the hope I sleep!

I will submit a progress report in the morning 

thanx again hunny xxx


----------



## Pookie (Mar 5, 2008)

I regulary have compressed nerves in my neck and shoulders due to the spinal condition I have. What makes me feel the best and helps to prevent them is getting a massage every couple weeks and having him help me stretch and pull my muscles as far as I can in each direction.

But compressed is obviously different from trapped, so I would suggest asking your Dr before trying in case it makes anything worse... though i can only see being more relaxed and less tense being a good thing to help untrap it.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Mar 5, 2008)

What Miss Vickie said. The pain killers you take won't help in the long run. It's like putting a band aid on a gaping wound. Massage therapists are the best bet. Good luck!


----------



## Miss Vickie (Mar 5, 2008)

Dee, I hope you got a good night's sleep last night! But if you don't improve, if you can get a massage, even by a friend (!!!) you'll probably feel lots better.

Take care of sweet self, you poor dear.


----------



## DdeelishUK (Mar 5, 2008)

Hi Vickie

YOOHOOO yes did FINALLY sleep for about 5 - 6 hrs so feeling much more rested today - thank you to everyone who recommended massage - I am now looking around for a massage therapist to try and get the damm thing eased LOL

The painkillers are working and if I am moving around but NOT using the arm its bearable and I get by - but if I do use it - boy oh boy 

But hate not being independent and not being able to drive - so gotta get it sorted soon 

Thanx everyone xxxxxx


----------



## imfree (Mar 5, 2008)

I pray you get well soon, Dee. You write
great posts that have depth.


----------



## DdeelishUK (Mar 6, 2008)

imfree said:


> I pray you get well soon, Dee. You write
> great posts that have depth.


Thank you hunny - and you always have a nice supportive word to say  xxxxxx


----------



## Red (Mar 6, 2008)

DdeelishUK said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I;ve recently managed to acquire myself a trapped nerve in my right shoulder - which iscausing me great pain and sleepless nites - hence why I am typing one handed on here at 2.50am ... sigh
> 
> ...





Hey D, I did exactly the same thing to my shoulder late last year. It was agony, I ended up giving in and going to a chiropractor (I have never been before as I was scared of all the cracking). It was brilliant, it still hurt a bit afterwards but it really helped me to relax. I still get the odd twinge in that shoulder so I have to be careful not to do it again and I try to go back for regular appointments to keep the area supple.

The pain was excruciating though, I woke up in tears, unable to move properly. It was such a shock and quite scary, good luck, let us know how you get on.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Mar 6, 2008)

Sorry to hear you're going through this too. I am just now recovering from two months of pain from this. The other ideas on the board are great. I also discovered this topical pain reliever, and I was skeptical, but honestly, it was a life saver. Before I used it, I couldn't sleep for more than two hours at a stretch, now, I'm healing much better and faster. It has none of the burning or cold sensation of other topicals and is for nerve as well as muscle pain. There is nothing in this that interacts badly with any other pain meds either. It really worked for me, that's all I know. It says you're in the UK, so I attached the amazonUK link for it. The manufacturer's website is www.topricin.com

the amazon link:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Hair-Care-P...n&rh=n:11052661,n:3147781,p_4:Topricin&page=1

Whatever you choose to do for the pain, you have my sympathy and complete understanding on this one. (and no, I'm not a doctor by the way, just someone who found this helpful)


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Mar 6, 2008)

Red said:


> Hey D, I did exactly the same thing to my shoulder late last year. It was agony, I ended up giving in and going to a chiropractor (I have never been before as I was scared of all the cracking). It was brilliant, it still hurt a bit afterwards but it really helped me to relax. I still get the odd twinge in that shoulder so I have to be careful not to do it again and I try to go back for regular appointments to keep the area supple.
> 
> The pain was excruciating though, I woke up in tears, unable to move properly. It was such a shock and quite scary, good luck, let us know how you get on.



The best combo is a chiropractor with a massage therapist. Both can do wonders by themselves but together is amazing! Ahem.... Red.... why didn't you tell me you were in pain? I give rub downs for a living. Ask James, I can lift peoples scapula's up to relieve tension.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Mar 6, 2008)

Oh yeah, I should clarify, I just reread my post and realized it may have sounded like I was saying just use the cream. I wasn't. I used massage therapy, and it was what really helped. The cream was for those times when you're at home or driving or something and you're still in the process of healing. It was just so much better than any other analgesic or pain med for me that I wanted you to know about it.


----------



## Red (Mar 6, 2008)

BigCutieSasha said:


> The best combo is a chiropractor with a massage therapist. Both can do wonders by themselves but together is amazing! Ahem.... Red.... why didn't you tell me you were in pain? I give rub downs for a living. Ask James, I can lift peoples scapula's up to relieve tension.



Seriously, you can do that for me? It sounds excellent. Shall we combine art night with massage too? We need to plan this weekend pronto!


----------



## DdeelishUK (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks for all the support and info everyone - and thought I would update you 

Went to a massage therapist and he was excellent - he massaged my muscles in the arm as he said they were in severe spasm and then he felt all round my shoulder and told me I ought to go back to the hospital as he felt I had dislocated my shoulder and it was not a trapped nerve!

So i went back to the hospital - stamped my feet - demanded some X-rays and guess what gals - he was right - one dislocated shoulder which I had had for over 2.5 weeks - no wonder it was so painful

Of course because I had been trying to use the arm and it hadn't been strapped it was also very badly swollen and blood in the socket so I had to wait till last thursday to allow things to settle before they could re-set it - and then the X-rays showed that I also had 'calcified tendonitis' ...sigh ... so I am back at the hospital this thursday for a steroid injection in the hope it will give me 4-6 mths of painfree time and I have 2 mths of physio booked at the hospital to try and get it working well again - boy have I been in pain - but Tramadol good (grin) - I was flying nicely high for a couple of weeks till the re-set LMAO 

So hopefully i will soon be back on the mend and able to go about my daily life again
thanks again to everyone who took the time to give support to my plight xxxxx


----------



## Pookie (Mar 31, 2008)

Good grief! Thats awful.

Did the Dr examine you to begin with? Or was it... you fat, no wonder it hurts... get lost? As I had that, said I had pain in my upper foot, told me I was fat what did I expect, then turned out it was actually broken 

That is some set up of things you now have to come, would it have been prevented by proper diagnosis?


----------



## DdeelishUK (Mar 31, 2008)

Pookie said:


> Good grief! Thats awful.
> 
> Did the Dr examine you to begin with? Or was it... you fat, no wonder it hurts... get lost? As I had that, said I had pain in my upper foot, told me I was fat what did I expect, then turned out it was actually broken
> 
> That is some set up of things you now have to come, would it have been prevented by proper diagnosis?


Hi Pookie

Yes I was VERY unhappy at the service I had from the hospital and am in the middle of writing a letter of complaint as this is the second time in two years they have mis-diagnosed me 
I couldn't believ ethey sent me home from hospital first time round without X-rays or scans and they just said they thought I had sprained muscles or possibly a trapped nerve - thank GOD for the massage therapist because if he hadn't have said to me he thought it dislocated I would probably have struggled on for weeks 
But hopefully all will be well soon - had the steroid injection last thursday and had hoped it would have kicked in by the end of the weekend but have had quite a painful day today so hoping it gets better - am at physio tomorrow so guess thats gonna hurt too ...sigh

They are all masochists LOL


----------



## Pookie (Apr 3, 2008)

I say go for it, I saw my Dr on a matter I about to post about and seriously thinking of making a formal complaint as well about size discrimination I receive at this surgery.

One of their receptionists is nearly my size, I wonder if they rag on her every single effing day!

I am sorry you got treated that way, I cant understand them not even bothering to x-ray, I am sure things could have been worse with a dislocated shoulder than you have suffered, as it can sever nerves, destroy blood supplies and things as well. You are lucky its not worse I suppose, but thats not much comfort when you where actually told it was 'just a sprain' at the hospital.

Hope the physio goes not tooooo painfully!


----------

